# New Amazon tank



## Lyfeenz (Jan 1, 2013)

So I've got my 46G up and running, finally finished my cycle and have been adding some fish.

More plants are arriving in the next few days (cycling killed my vals and crypts and the anubias are hanging in) with a good selection of Crypts, Amazon Sword, Phoenix Moss, Aponogetons and a Banana plant. Flourite sand with some root tabs to get started. So they should be good for the light I've got. It's a Fugeray from Rich and it's awesome.

Current stock : 8 x Harlequin Rasboras
9 x Rummynose Tetras
3 x Otocinclus

The water is still a bit brackish with all the tannin, but the fish seem to love it. Just getting over a bit of algae too but the otos are loving that. The rummies coloured up almost immediately so I'll keep it a bit blackwaterish for now, until everybody is settled.

I'm running an Eheim 2217 and although I'm a bit concerned about the current, the Rasboras are seeming to have a blast swimming directly in the current 

I'm feeding a mix of Northfin community and 1mm cichlid pellets, with some freeze-dried black worms and if needed some veggie pellets. Will probably get some frozen brine shimp too.

All in all things are looking great, I'll be putting some Cories and Blue rams in there soon, maybe a pair of apistos too or some Boesemani Rainbowfish.

Here's a crummy shot I took this morning with my cellphone, but I'll take some better ones once it looks a bit better. And yes, there are fish in there, they're all ripping around really fast 










This board has been amazing for providing info and really getting me going on a great setup. So thanks to gtaaquaria community !! If you have anything you'd like to add please feel free.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wooo! I love the branches 

Did you removed the crypts? They might come back for you if all they did was melt a bit, that is what they tend to do sometimes.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Very nice layout. Definitely leave the crypts in. Hopefully they will come back, it can take awhile so be patient.


----------



## Lyfeenz (Jan 1, 2013)

I can see some new green poking up from where I planted the crypts. So I'll definitely see if they make a comeback. Everybody seems happy except the rummynose tetra's aren't really eating that much, but they're still new, probably just adjusting to a different food. 

Once I get it planted, I'll post some nicer pics.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nice looking wood work. I can imagine a submerged amazon riverbank from that. Why don't you make it a pure amazonian biotope setup?! (except without the huge fishes and piranas of course). that would be lovely. 

Now I'm interested to see the planting material. It's too bad my varigated amazons have taken a dive in the summer. otherwise I'd sell you some.


----------



## Annie2 (Aug 21, 2013)

*lovely*

oooooo. Love the branches. Awesome.


----------



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Kudos on the branches! Gorgeous!
The murkiness makes it look even more amazonia!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

that looks really nice


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Planning on adding any plants? And.... finally (lol) where'd you get the branches?


----------

